# The Goat- Steep Assist



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I’ve posted about this before, but wanted to share again...

The Goat- Steep Assist is a worthy consideration for painters who work on roofs frequently. I am not reimbursed in any way whatsoever for my opinion, I just think this is a great idea, that works. I purchased the duffel bag version of The Goat- Steep Assist last fall, and it has paid for itself in usefulness.

It is light, and easy to put together (similar in weight and size to a swimming pool cleaning net). It is also easy to reach the peak of a roof, and hook on: Assemble on the ground, and it reaches/ hooks onto the roof peak from the ladder (has a small wheel on the back of the hook).

The Goat (let’s be honest, it’s a terrible name) is ideal for small jobs, like dormers, but is also a good way to reach a roof peak safely, to set up something more involved such as roof anchors, ladder hooks, *chicken ladders, etc... The *Acro Chicken ladder is sturdier and therefore better for longer use, but the Acro is heavy and difficult to set up and take down- a two person task.

Below are some pics of The Goat and in action.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it's a good idea, but I would still wear a harness. Particularly, if you're a Buffalo trying to climb a goat pole. It really isn't much trouble at all to find something to anchor a life line to on the ground at either side of the house.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I think it's a good idea, but I would still wear a harness. Particularly, if you're a Buffalo trying to climb a goat pole. It really isn't much trouble at all to find something to anchor a life line to on the ground at either side of the house.


A harness is always a good idea.

*The Goat Pole can be utilized when setting up a harness, especially in situations where it might otherwise be a challenge to reach the peak, install an anchor, or get a rope to your location.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> I’ve posted about this before, but wanted to share again...
> 
> The Goat- Steep Assist is a worthy consideration for painters who work on roofs frequently. I am not reimbursed in any way whatsoever for my opinion, I just think this is a great idea, that works. I purchased the duffel bag version of The Goat- Steep Assist last fall, and it has paid for itself in usefulness.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, hadn't seen that one. Looks pretty handy for something that only needs a trip or two up the roof.


----------

